# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  SM-N9100  MT6572 V4.4.2

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم
 SM-N9100
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team  

```
 Definition Applied  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%  Waiting for USB Port...  Set PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM31)  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...  Connected to Phone.  CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01  Downloading Boot8 ...  EMMC Size: 0x00EC000000  Flash Type: EMMC  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x20000000  Reading infr(EMMC)...  BT_ADDR:000046657201  WIFI MAC:000000000000  id:ALPS.KK1.MP6.V1  version:4.4.2  model:SM-910U  brand:alps  manufacturer:Galaxy  PRELOADER  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0xC00000  MBR  BaseAddr:0xC00000  Size:0x80000  EBR1  BaseAddr:0xC80000  Size:0x80000  PRO_INFO  BaseAddr:0xD00000  Size:0x300000  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0x1000000  Size:0x500000  PROTECT_F  BaseAddr:0x1500000  Size:0xA00000  PROTECT_S  BaseAddr:0x1F00000  Size:0xA00000  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x2900000  Size:0x20000  UBOOT  BaseAddr:0x2920000  Size:0x60000  BOOTIMG  BaseAddr:0x2980000  Size:0x600000  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x2F80000  Size:0x600000  SEC_RO  BaseAddr:0x3580000  Size:0x40000  MISC  BaseAddr:0x35C0000  Size:0x80000  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x3640000  Size:0x300000  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x3940000  Size:0xA00000  ANDROID  BaseAddr:0x4340000  Size:0x3E800000  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x42B40000  Size:0xE200000  USRDATA  BaseAddr:0x50D40000  Size:0x52C00000  Done. 
  
```



```
  Definition Applied  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%  Waiting for USB Port...  Set DA USB VCOM Port (COM33)  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...  Unstable comport  Definition Applied  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%  Waiting for USB Port...  Set PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM31)  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...  Connected to Phone.  CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01  Downloading Boot8 ...  EMMC Size: 0x00EC000000  Flash Type: EMMC  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x20000000  Waiting for USB Port...  Set DA USB VCOM Port (COM33)  Reading preloader...  Reading mbr...  Reading ebr1...  Reading uboot...  Reading bootimg...  Reading recovery...  Reading sec_ro...  Reading logo...  Reading android...  Reading cache...  Reading usrdata...  Saving as scatter file...>>Done! 
  
```

----------


## h0ta 200

مشكووووووووور

----------


## morganbrik

مشكور حبيبي

----------


## saeedooo

مشكوووور جدا يا اخي لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## azihack

مشكوووورعلي العمل الرائع

----------


## bodybod

مشكووووووووور

----------


## عبد الله عمر

شكرا.......................................

----------

